# Free cold beer!!



## sawinredneck (Apr 9, 2009)

So I have been watchin weather paterns, water parterns and seeing some strange changes in the movment and size of fish.
I am thinking this will be a reacord SHATTERING year for fishing!
I can see a Bass in the 30# range getting caught in TX.
I predict a Blue cat pushing 160# in Aabama or Gorgia, Maybe Kentucky.
And finally, I think a 140# Flathead will be caught somehwere in Kansas!
Any thoughts?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 9, 2009)

You better have another one......


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 9, 2009)

Nope, I am dead serious!!

There has already been a near record breaking Flathead caught in KS.
The guy in TX that caught the 26lb Bass laid into a bigger one a couple weeks later, but it broke his line.
With the floods and rains running wild like they are the fish will be moving making them accessable. In fact, the ecord breaking Blue cat was caught during heay rains/flooding on SPAM!!
I really think with the weather setting up like this, this may very well be the year of the monsters!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 9, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Nope, I am dead serious!!
> 
> There has already been a near record breaking Flathead caught in KS.
> The guy in TX that caught the 26lb Bass laid into a bigger one a couple weeks later, but it broke his line.
> ...



Hey I thimk ya may be right there is a bigfoot at my patio door looking in at me no chit wow!


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 9, 2009)

Monster sized FISH rope, FISH!!!


----------



## tree md (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a bigun that came out of TX. Wouldn't mind hooking into one of these bad boys...


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 10, 2009)

See! Treemd got the thread title figured out!


----------



## yooper (Apr 10, 2009)

I think you may be right...today at the gas station I stopped to drop a deuce and when I walked into the jon the biggest brown trout I ever seen in my entire life was just sitten there looken at me, I pulled the handle and it swam away musta scared it off. Wish I had my pole with me....I then went about my business.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> Monster sized FISH rope, FISH!!!



Yup he was eating a ten pound bluegill!


----------

